# Ford 1100 Restore - What is the colour?



## leed (Jan 7, 2013)

I am in the UK and am restoring a Ford 1100 tractor. I believe that it is about a 1983 model. Does anybody know the correct colour blue to use? I bought some Ford Commercial Blue, but this is too dark. Also, what is the best paint to use? I am using POR-15 to treat the rust, so it is just a good top coat that I am looking for.

I have attached a picture of the tractor.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know if this is much help, but I found this chart...

http://www.jensales.com/Ford-1100-Tractor-Data_p_84011.html

And I found this

http://paintref.com/cgi-bin/colorcodedisplay.cgi?manuf=Ford&model=Tractor

and this which I think works better with the first link.

http://www.industrialtouchup.com/ford_tractor.aspx

It's all pretty vague isn't it. Perhaps a body repair shop or a ford dealer could help.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

To make things even more confusing, a chart and a list presenting colours from New Holland's brand "Q-Coat":
http://fordson-dexta.fo.funpic.de/downloads/paintposter.pdf
http://fordson-dexta.fo.funpic.de/downloads/brochurechartnew.pdf


----------



## leed (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi pogobill

Thanks for responding. However, I have seen these urls and they don't really point me to the correct colour for the 1100. However, I contacted Ernest doe today, and they said that it was Ford Tractor Blue. From the painters URL, it could be either the mx700825 or the m1639.

I think that I may just buy the paint from Ernest Doe.

Thanks for taking the time to answer my question.

Regard

Lee


----------



## leed (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi hacke,

Great to have a colour chart, but there is no way of matching up the colour shown by my laptop display to the actual tractor. I was hoping to find a document that stated the exact colour that should be used for the model and year.

Thanks anyway,

Regards

Lee


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

leed//

Ford Tractor Blue is the colour for the 1000-series and I think it is a different one on your tractor. It is more of New Holland Blue.


----------



## leed (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Hacke,

I spoke with my local Ernest Doe today, and they stock two brands of Ford Tractor Blue: one is woco and the other is the New Holland Q-Coat that you mention. They aren't too far away, so I will take a piece of the tractor in to see which is the closest, as they will probably have proper colour charts that can be matched against. Viewing a pdf on screen (nor looking at the photo that I uploaded) will ever show the true colour due to display settings. It has to be either 39 or 59 on the colour chart that you sent the link for.

Hopefully they will have the white also. This is apparently called Ford Tractor Grey, and is probably number 16 on the chart, but it does look too grey.

Once again, thanks for your help.

Lee


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes, 39 is Ford Tractor Blue and 59 is New Holland Blue. As you stated, those samples on the poster are not much to rely on. Better if you can paint a part and compare. The Ford Tractor Grey (16) is very tricky, samples and colour on the can's lid look way to grey. Once painted and dried you would not describe it other than white...
I have seen 4000 (Q-Coat Ford Tractor Blue) and 4100 (which I believe is the same colour as your 1100) together on the scrapyard. I remember noticing the colour difference. On the other hand, years of wear, tear and sun will change colours drastically. Good luck and post back, it is good to know what proper colour is.


----------



## leed (Jan 7, 2013)

Went to get the paint today. Paints 39 and 16 are the correct colours, but the guy at the shop said that the Q-Coat paint is only good for the bodywork, not the engine! I am not sure if this is correct. However, since the tracto is just an engine and gearbox with wheels attached, there isn't too much bodywork to it!

So the Ford Tractor Blue and Ford Tractor Grey are the correct colours, but I need to find a decent brand to use that can be painted onto the engine? Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I stand corrected regarding the colour, good that you have got it sorted. I used New Holland's Q-Coat on the engine on my 4000 and there is no heat damage as far as I can see. It must be meaningless to try to sell a tractor paint that can't be used all over the tractor. Is it a New Holland dealer you have been talking to?

Two other companies selling tractor paint:
http://v2.gb.sparex.com/
http://www.agrilineproducts.com/partscatalogue/paint.html

If you are still insecure, talk to an auto paint shop. They can scan a painted piece from your tractor (or get the colour code for the Tractor Blue) and mix a paint suitable for the engine.


----------

